# Few questions on temperament and breeders



## GemmyTheBully (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been looking into Bullies again and I'm looking around for a breeder that actually cares for their stock but that's proving to be a pain. It seems like here, a lot of people are just throwing random dogs together to make a quick buck. I want to know what I am getting exactly. I'm in Ohio and just wanted to know does anyone know of any breeders in the midwest that are actually breeding for health and temperament?

Alongside that, can any bully owners tell me what their temperament is actually like? I've read a lot places that say they're bred to be more mellow than an APBT and that's what I want. Sadly, someone told me getting a Bully is a crapshoot because of all the random breeding/inbreeding going on.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know much about the Am Bullies, but perhaps pitbullmamanatl can chime in here and help you out a bit. She's an ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club) rep and goes to most all the shows, I believe and has had hands on experience with many different lines and their breeders. I'm sure she can point you in the right direction. It may take some time for her to show up, as she's rather busy, but the information is well worth the wait. Best of luck in your search, and please keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I know a good am bully breeder in Wisconsin . I'm not easy to impress but this guy is the real deal and has remarkable dogs. I bought my first registered dog from him and I'm trying to talk him out of one of the best females I've ever laid eyes on. His peds are very nice and have great dogs all through them. He is a private breeder with 40 dogs that he shows and works but only breeds the best to the best. Temps are perfect as they should be. Contact me if you're still interested. I think you will be impressed like I was....


----------

